# B&W Challenge: DOORS PHOTOGRAPHED UP CLOSE



## gk fotografie (Jul 3, 2022)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. 
Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography!
*Theme: DOORS PHOTOGRAPHED UP CLOSE*


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 4, 2022)

.


----------



## TarterTurtle (Jul 7, 2022)

Is a camera shutter not just a door for light? This seemed a lot cooler in my head, but I figured I would share the results anyways.






It took 85 tries to get the shutter in motion, but i got it eventually. the shutter speed on the film camera is 1/60th of a second.

Taken on Nikon D7100 with a Nikkor DX 35mm 1.8 lens
1/250s and f16


----------



## cgw (Jul 12, 2022)

Brampton, Ontario
Abandoned ice house


----------



## wobe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Jul 30, 2022)

Taken on July 19 while I was on travel without my computer.  The door to a grandfather clock.


----------

